# wie laut sind die Teichpumpen für die Fische ?



## Lion (11. Mai 2019)

was mich generell interessiert ist, wie laut sind die Teichpumpen für die Fische ?


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2019)

Es kommt darauf an, was für eine Pumpe und Pumpenart wo und wie verbaut ist und bei welcher Drehzahl sie läuft..

Günstigste Motorpumpenaufstellung aus diesem und weiteren Gründen ist deshalb hinter dem Schwerkraftfilter, TF oder EBF z.B., und vor der belüfteten Biokammer.


----------



## teichinteressent (11. Mai 2019)

Wie soll man jetzt 'Lautheit' deuten? In dB? In den Ohren der Fische oder des Menschen?

Ich denke, bei einer Aufstellung außerhalb des Teiches ist es nicht mehr wahr zu nehmen. Da dürften die Strömungsgeräusche in den Leitungen lauter sein.

Im Aquarium finde ich das viel krasser.
Pumpe 10 cm vom Fisch, Ausströmer neben dem Fisch, Brummen des Vorschaltgerätes ständig von oben. Da mache ich mir im Teich eigentlich keine Sorgen.
Oder Fisch-Schwimm-Teich: Da fällt ein zwei Zenter-Sack ins Wasser.


----------



## Lion (12. Mai 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an, was für eine Pumpe und Pumpenart wo und wie verbaut ist und bei welcher Drehzahl sie läuft..
> 
> Günstigste Motorpumpenaufstellung aus diesem und weiteren Gründen ist deshalb hinter dem Schwerkraftfilter, TF oder EBF z.B., und vor der belüfteten Biokammer.



hallo ThorstenC,
genau bei Punkt 1 interessiert mich, gibt es eine Tablelle oder Messung, wo man das einsehen kann?
und bei Punkt 2 gibt es die Geräuche über die Wasserleitungen wie bei teichinteressent beschrieben.





teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wie soll man jetzt 'Lautheit' deuten? In dB? In den Ohren der Fische oder des Menschen?
> 
> Ich denke, bei einer Aufstellung außerhalb des Teiches ist es nicht mehr wahr zu nehmen. Da dürften die Strömungsgeräusche in den Leitungen lauter sein.
> 
> ...



hallo Teichinteressent,
dB Lautstärke in den Ohren und empfinden des Menschen könnte man doch herausfinden und
somit auf die Hörfähigkeit des Fisches übertragen und somit einschätzen.

Das währe dann auch ein Argument, bei der Wahl einer Teichpumpe oder ?

 Léon


----------



## PeBo (12. Mai 2019)

Also bei mir wird die Teichpumpe im Intervall geschaltet. Ist immer für 10 Minuten eingeschaltet und dann für 1 Minute aus und dass schon seit Jahren. Das mache ich wegen des Rückspüleffekts - dann brauche ich die Pumpe halt nicht reinigen.

  

 Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie eine Reaktion der Fische auf den Ein- Ausschaltvorgang bemerkt. 
 Auch nicht vor zwei Jahren, als die Pumpe noch direkt im Teich lag. 

 Ich folgere daraus, dass dies die Fische nicht stört. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> gibt es eine Tablelle oder Messung, wo man das einsehen kann?



Wäre sicherlich mal interessant zu wissen! ...aber was dann!? Dann müsste man sich ja auch gleich Gedanken machen, was dies für Folgen für den Fisch hat? Und dann, wie man diesen Umstand, sofern gesundheitsbedenklich für den Fisch, beseitigt. Ich kenne jetzt keine wissenschaftlichen Studien oder entsprechende Auswertungsergebnisse, die hierzu Daten & Fakten liefern und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es so etwas bis dato überhaupt schon für diesen Bereich gibt. Im Bereich Meeresbiologie gibt es ja schon Untersuchungen und Ergebnisse. Aber sind diese so einfach übertragbar?

Vielleicht ist hier ja Jemand so technisch ausgestattet und versiert, um mit einem Unterwassermikrofon die auftretenden Geräusche der verschiedensten Pumpenmodelle an den unterschiedlichen Stellen im Teich und Filter mal aufzuzeichnen. Dann muss man wahrscheinlich einen wissenschaftlichen Abgleich im Rahmen einer Studie entwickeln, wie diese Geräusche von den Fischen in welcher Lautstärke aufgenommen werden und sich diese unterschiedlichen Geräusche in welcher Art und Weise folgend auf die unterschiedlichen Fischarten auswirken.

Das wäre doch mal eine Idee für ein Uni-Projekt, weil es sicherlich viel Finanzmittel und vor allem viel Zeit bedarf.


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2019)

... oder einfach den Kopf unter Wasser halten und mal dort umhören.  lol


Gruß Carsten


----------



## dizzzi (12. Mai 2019)

Ich denke die Fische gewöhnen sich dran.
Bei meinen Fischen erkenne ich an ihrem Verhalten keinen Unterschied. Egal ob Pumpe an oder aus.


----------



## Lion (13. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... oder einfach den Kopf unter Wasser halten und mal dort umhören.  lol
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



hallo Carsten,
mach das mal und Du wirst dich wundern.


----------



## Lion (13. Mai 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich denke die Fische gewöhnen sich dran.
> Bei meinen Fischen erkenne ich an ihrem Verhalten keinen Unterschied. Egal ob Pumpe an oder aus.



dizzzi,
wieso sind wir gegen Straßenlärm oder Flugzeuglärm oder was auch immer, wir könnten uns doch auch
daran gewöhnen.

Ob die Fische wollen oder nicht, ob die Geräusche laut oder leise sind, sie können ja nicht wegschwimmen aber ich denke, dass sie von der Natur aus so ausgerichtet sind, dass sie die Lautstärke der Geräusche bezw. die Wahrnehmung
der Geräusche nach Bedarf selber steuern können.

Und wüssten wir, welche Pumpen leise sind dann wäre es doch für uns relativ leicht, hier diese ohne
Nachteile für uns Teichliebhaber, einzusetzen.
 Lion


----------



## DbSam (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo Lion,

warum sollte ich mich darüber wundern, dass all die Geräusche unter Wasser hörbar sind?

Es ist bekannt, dass Geräusche unter Wasser gut hörtbar sind, sich schneller als in der Luft ausbreiten und auch deshalb für den Tauchenden schlecht ortbar sind ...

Deine obige Eingangsfrage, wie Fische den Lärm aufnehmen/vertragen/verarbeiten, die war schon richtig gestellt.
Ich kenne die Antwort für diese Frage nicht.
Mit Suchmaschinen findet man Hinweise dafür.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ich hatte extra eine Batterie Smileys hinter meinen Beitrag geschrieben. 


[Edit und] PPS:


Lion schrieb:


> wieso sind wir gegen Straßenlärm oder Flugzeuglärm oder was auch immer, wir könnten uns doch auch
> daran gewöhnen.


Eine Gewöhnung ist auch immer eine Frage der inneren Einstellung.
Das gesundheitliche Problem liegt in der Regel in der Lautstärke und dem Auftreten des Geräusches. Etc. pp.


----------



## Lion (13. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Lion,
> 
> Deine obige Eingangsfrage, wie Fische den Lärm aufnehmen/vertragen/verarbeiten, die war schon richtig gestellt.
> Ich kenne die Antwort für diese Frage nicht.
> ...



hallo Carsten,
ich kenne die Antwort für meine Frage auch nicht und bin darum sehr froh, hier im Forum mit
Leuten wie Du es bist, solche Sachen austauschen zu können um somit Erfahrungen zu gewinnen.

Die Pumpen-Hersteller informieren uns über die techn. Daten, was auch gut ist, somit müsste
es doch möglich sein, auch hier noch die db Lautstärke mitzuteilen.

Genauso ist die Frage, wo stelle ich die Luft-Membranpumpe auf ?
Alleine die Vibrationen können unangenehme Nebengeräusche erzeugen oder ?

VG. Lion


----------



## DbSam (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo Lion,

die Geräusche der Membranpumpen stört so gut wie nur den Betreiber des Teiles, denn Geräusche werden an der Grenze Luft/Wasser in beide Richtungen reflektiert.
Du kannst das gern im nächsten Urlaub selbst überprüfen und lasse Dich mal während Deines Tauchganges von Deiner Frau außerhalb des Teiches rufen.
Dabei kannst Du auch gern direkt unter ihr vorbei tauchen und sie kann über Dir 'brüllen', Du wirst nicht sehr viel hören ...

Aus meiner Sicht sind daher die Geräusche einer Membranpumpe an sich im Wasser nicht relevant. Dort entsteht die Geräuschkulisse im Wasser erst mit der Bläschenbildung ...

Falls Dich persönlich das Membranpumpengeräusch stört, dann hänge die Pumpe federnd an irgendeiner festen Halterung auf. Oder stelle Vibrationsdämpfer/absorber für Lautsprecher (solche oder ähnliche) unter die Füße einer solchen Pumpe und/oder sorge für eine feste nicht schwingende Aufstellfläche. Über die Pumpe selbst kann man noch ein schwingungdämpfendes Gehäuse stellen. Ein solches ist auch schnell selbst zusammengeschustert.


Bleiben u.a. noch die Filterpumpen übrig ...
Ich meine mich aber schwach erinnern zu können, dass ich in stillen Nächten die 4000er Pumpe meines alten Teiches aus dem Übergangsdomozil (Folienbassin) brummen hören konnte ... Kann das aber nicht mehr belegbar überprüfen.
Interessanter ist daher die Frage, wie man diese Geräusche minimieren könnte.

Pumpe nass oder trocken aufstellen?
Pumpe im Teich oder in einer Kammer der Filteranlage?
Wenn in einer Kammer, wie viel Lärm wird dort absorbiert, bzw. wie hoch ist der Geräuschpegel in der nächsten Kammer oder nach dem Zulauf im Teich?
Wie wirkt sich die Länge und Art der Verrohrung auf die Schallübertragung aus?
etc. pp.

Fragen über Fragen und ich habe mich nicht direkt damit beschäftigt.
Nur mal so nebenbei, als ich über die konkrete Aufstellung der Pumpen sinnierte.
Hatte diese Überlegungen damals aber nicht weiter verfolgt, da das Filterhaus ein paar Meter neben dem Teich steht, die Pumpen trocken aufgestellt sind und ich die Geräuschausbreitung höchstwahrscheinlich nicht ohne größeren Aufwand beeinflussen kann.
Wahrscheinlich kann ich mich deshalb auch an die leise Brummelei der Pumpe erinnern ...

Disclaimer:
All meine hier getätigten Aussagen zur Schallausbreitung im Wasser sind eher nur persönliche Vermutungen/Erfahrungen und können daher gern sinnvoll und verbessernd zerpflückt werden.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Der Mann meiner Frau könnte ja jetzt mal nachforschen und dabei feststellen, was ich lärmschutztechnisch alles verkehrt gemacht haben könnte.
Dann kann er sich in seiner Besserwisserei sonnen, der alte Clown.


----------



## Lion (14. Mai 2019)

gibt es noch weitere Erfahrungen, welche interessant wären, zum Thema
"Lautstärke - Geräusche von Teichpumpen"


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2019)

Wie sehen denn Deine Recherchen aus? 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Lion (14. Mai 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn Deine Recherchen aus?
> 
> Gruß Carsten



hallo Carsten,
ein kleines Beispiel:
sobald ich alle Pumpen zum Test abstelle, werden die Fische viel ruhiger

habe eine 8000er Reserve-Pumpe, Wenn ich eine 16000er durch die 8000er zum Test austausche,
ist die 8000er leiser. 
Klar ist mir, dass auch die Leistung kleiner ist, für den Teich benötige ich aber
die 16000er Pumpen was für die Wasserqualität nötig ist, aber daher meine Frage oder Überlegung,
müssen die Fische hierdurch stärkere Geräusche ertragen?

Und falls es beim Aufrüsten leisere Teichpumpen gibt, wäre das doch eine Möglichkeit, einen
Ausgleich zu schaffen.

VG. Lion


----------



## Zacky (14. Mai 2019)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass alleine die trocken aufgestellten Pumpen, weniger Geräusche übertragen. (nur so eine Theorie)


----------



## Sonnengruesser (14. Mai 2019)

Fische reagieren auf jeden Fall auf den Lärm, wobei es sicher auf die "Geräuschkulisse" ankommt. 
Hier gibt es eine Zusammenfassung verschiedener Studien dazu (auf Englisch), wo auch Schallpegel und entsprechende Auswirkung auf Wasserlebewesen aufgelistet sind. Aktuell gibt's da einiges an Forschung wegen Lärmverschmutzung der Meere.

Die Info zum tatsächlichen Unterwasser-Schallpegel wäre aber auch interessant, ist aber sicher für jeden Teich sehr individuell.
Ganz klar gibt's da auch noch andere Einflussfaktoren außer den Pumpen selbst (schwingende Rohre, stehende Wellen und Resonanzen in Rohrstücken, Kavitationsblasen auf Pumpenrädern, Pumpe im Schacht oder im Teich, usw.). Müsste man vermutlich messen um eine Aussage treffen zu können. Wäre interessant wie sich ein LH gegen eine herkömmliche Pumpe schlägt.


----------



## Zacky (14. Mai 2019)

Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Wäre interessant wie sich ein LH gegen eine herkömmliche Pumpe schlägt.



...auch wenn's klein geschieben ist, kann man es ja mal ansprechen...

Ich denke, dass ein Luftheber im direkten Vergleich zu einer Motorpumpe sicherlich das Nachsehen haben wird, weil eben die Blasenbildung schon eine deutlichere Geräuschkulisse abgeben wird...aber...da eigentlich jeder Teich entweder direkt im Teichbecken oder spätestens im Filterbereich belüftet wird, kann man diesen Vergleich so vermutlich nicht antreten. Der Luftheber übernimmt ja zweierlei Aufgabe: Teich- & Filterbelüftung sowie Wassertransport - im normalen Pumpenbetrieb läuft die Belüftung noch zusätzlich, so dass die Blasengeräusche vermutlich gleich sind.
Ich denke, dass die Blasengeräusche direkt im Teich, wo mit Lüftersteinen, Membranen, Venturidüsen etc. belüftet wird, deutlich lauter wahrzunehmen sind, als die Belüftung im ,bzw. beim LH, vor dem Filterbereich.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Mai 2019)

Bei mir höre ich im und am Teich vom LH ...nichts.
Das liegt aber auch ggf. an dem geschlossenen Entlüfter/ Abschäumerabzweig.
Daher in der Bio kein Blubbern.
Zudem ist ja ein Deckel über dem Filterkeller drüber.

Eine vernünftige Motorpumpe an dieser Einbaulage würde man sicher ebenso nicht unter Wasser hören. Ah... ich hab ja noch eine montiert...aber die hört man auch nicht im oder am Teich.

Das Spülgeräusch des TF kann ich unter Wasser leicht wahrnehmen.
Ist aber eher Schallübertragung durch Erdreich etc...


----------



## Gladius (15. Mai 2019)

Wird das hier nicht gerade ein bisschen überbewertet? Wir pflügen ja nicht mit Motorbooten durch den Teich und suchen den Grund mit Sonar ab... Was sollen denn die Fische machen die in einem Bach leben, wo Steine über- oder umströmt werden und das Wasser den ganzen Tag plätschert. Dann gibt es Wasserfälle, auch in Seen hinein. Auch wenn Äste oder Blätter in Strömungen sind, können sie Vibrationen erzeugen.
Im Aquarium ist es sogar so, das Fische ohne Wasserbewegungen (Durchlüfter oder Filtereinlauf)  unruhiger und schreckhafter reagieren.
Ich denke mal, sie können solche Dauergeräusche als "keine Gefahr" ausblenden...

Grüße Gladius


----------



## lollo (15. Mai 2019)

Moin,
schreien können Fische nicht, wenn der Mensch sie nicht richtig behandelt, aber hören können sie gut, da sie sich auch teilweise mit Geräuschen
verständigen. Monotone Geräusche im Wasser von Pumpen, können für Fische bestimmt als störend befunden werden.
- defekter Link entfernt - nur ein Beispiel von vielen im Netz.


----------



## Lion (15. Mai 2019)

Gladius schrieb:


> Wird das hier nicht gerade ein bisschen überbewertet? Wir pflügen ja nicht mit Motorbooten durch den Teich und suchen den Grund mit Sonar ab... Was sollen denn die Fische machen die in einem Bach leben, wo Steine über- oder umströmt werden und das Wasser den ganzen Tag plätschert. Dann gibt es Wasserfälle, auch in Seen hinein. Auch wenn Äste oder Blätter in Strömungen sind, können sie Vibrationen erzeugen.
> Im Aquarium ist es sogar so, das Fische ohne Wasserbewegungen (Durchlüfter oder Filtereinlauf)  unruhiger und schreckhafter reagieren.
> Ich denke mal, sie können solche Dauergeräusche als "keine Gefahr" ausblenden...
> 
> Grüße Gladius



hallo Gladius,
leider kann ich deine Argumente nicht nachvollziehen.

-(Motorbooten usw....)
ein Motorboot kommt, fährt am Fisch vorbei und ist weiter.
Eine Teichpumpe läuft in den meisten Fällen 24/24 Std.

-Dauergeräusche als keine Gefahr
wieso kommst Du auf so ein Argument? sie müssen die Dauergeräusche ertragen, sind doch eingeschlossen,
ein Teich ist doch kein See oder Fluss wo Fische wegschwimmen können.

Es gibt hier schon sehr gute und interessante Berichte  woraus ich erkennen kann, dass sich
doch einige Teichfreunde mit diesem Thema befassen oder befasst haben und da viele von uns
immer auf der Suche sind, das System zu optimieren, ist das Thema " wie laut sind Teichpumpen"
nicht so falsch.

Wer kann noch etwas über die Lautstärke von Teichpumpen oder Membranpumpen berichten?
 VG. Lion


----------



## Aquaga (17. Mai 2019)

Was mich immer wundert ist, dass meine Koi an meinen Borhammeraktivitäten äußerst interessiert sind.
Beim anbringen der Terrassendielenunterkonstruktion auf den Teichrand ist mir das aufgefallen.

Das war ein sehr lustiges Bild. Ich mit dickem Gehörschutz am Teichrand und die Koi kommen angeschossen
und stehen als Gruppe 50 cm von mir entfernt im Wasser und beobachten alles ganz genau.
Ich bin dann testweise immer von einer Ecke in die andere und die ganze Gruppe immer hinter mir her.
Kam mir fast schon gestalkt vor 

Der Lärm außerhalb und innerhalb vom Wasser wird von meinen Fischen und mir offensichtlich sehr subjektiv wahrgenommen.


----------



## Zacky (17. Mai 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> und stehen als Gruppe 50 cm von mir entfernt im Wasser und beobachten alles ganz genau.



Sie wollten Dich bestimmt nur wissen lassen, dass sie alles im Blick haben und Dich dazu verleiten und vielleicht auch etwas unter Druck setzen, das auch alles sauber und richtig zu machen. Vertrauen ist gut - Kontrolle ist besser!


----------



## Lion (17. Mai 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Was mich immer wundert ist, dass meine Koi an meinen Borhammeraktivitäten äußerst interessiert sind.
> 
> 
> Das war ein sehr lustiges Bild. Ich mit dickem Gehörschutz am Teichrand und die Koi kommen angeschossen
> ...



hallo Gabor,
vielen Dank für dieses schöne Beispiel.

Wenn Koi's eine geschlossene Gruppe bilden dann zeigt das, dass sie Gefahr spüren, nicht
genau wissen was passiert, das ganze beobachten und sich gegenseitig in der Gruppe schützen.

Ob sie an Bohrhammerarbeiten direkt Interesse haben, glaube ich nicht, es ist das Geräuch und die
Vibrationen wofür sie Angst haben und da sie nicht flüchten können, ist der Angriff die beste Waffe.

Wenn bei uns im Ort 3 oder 4 Tage lang Kirmes mit sehr lauter Musik (Bass) stattfindet, zeigen
meine Fische anschließend während 2 bis 3 Tage ein ganz anderes Verhalten als gewohnt.
Also keine Freude an sehr lauter Lärmbelästigung.

 Lion


----------



## Aquaga (17. Mai 2019)

Das Stimmt! Was mich aber verwundert ist, dass sie zu mir hin schwimmen (und ohne Hektik!) 
und nicht in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, so wie wenn ich in den Teich steige


----------



## lollo (18. Mai 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> dass sie zu mir hin schwimmen


Moin,
na klar, Angriff ist immer die beste Verteidigung.


----------



## Gladius (24. Mai 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Gladius,
> leider kann ich deine Argumente nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> -(Motorbooten usw....)
> ...



Hmmm... leiner nix verstanden... Ein Motorboot, dessen Auspuff auch noch meist unter Wasser ist macht in der Nähe einen Höllen Lärm. Kommt schnell näher = Gefahr...
ist zudem auch in einem See über Kilometer zu hören... da ist nix mit wegschwimmen.
Eine Pumpe verändert ihre Platz sehr selten, macht ein leises Dauergeräusch, wie ein auch der Stein über den das Wasser plätschert, hinter dem eine Forelle steht oder ein Wasserfall, unter dem trotzdem Fische jagen... der __ Hecht, der unter einem in Wasser gefallenem Baum lauert, dessen Äste im Strom vibrieren... = keine Gefahr

Grüße Gladius


----------

